# où est la corbeille de Mail 6.2 (retrouver les messages)



## sioux (14 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

je suis passé depuis peu sous OSX 10.8 avec mail en 6.2

Mais où se trouve la corbeille pour que je récupère des messages mis par erreur dans celle-ci ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2012)

Tu n'as pas ça ?


----------



## sioux (14 Octobre 2012)

non, j'avais juste les boites de réception et d'e messages envoyés.
je suis allé dans les pref pour ajouter celle des indésirables.
j'ai créé une bal sur mon mac ... mais de corbeille ... RIEN :hein:


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2012)

J'ai autant de corbeilles que de comptes

Est ce que c'est parce que j'ai coché "placer les messages supprimés dans la corbeille" (Préférences / Compte / Comportement des BAL) ?


----------



## sioux (15 Octobre 2012)

j'ai bien fait le même choix que toi dans les pref, mais cela ne change rien.

quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ?


----------



## sioux (15 Octobre 2012)

en fait, je n'ai ni les éléments indésirables, ni les drapeaux ni la corbeille dans la barre latérale.
Où peut on gérer cette barre latérale ?


----------



## otgl (15 Octobre 2012)

Si ces messages effacés ont de l'importance pour toi, il faudrait peut-être commencer par les récupérer manuellement, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Pour ce faire:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Blbliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque" pour ouvrir le dossier.
Aller dans le sous-dossier suivant: 
	
	



```
~/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2
```

Tous les boîtes aux lettres existantes se trouvent là, sous forme de paquets .mbox (mailbox). La Corbeille s'appelle d'habitude "Trash.mbox". Fais une copie de ces paquets .mbox.

Et sinon, pour revenir à ton problème, si tu utilises le protocole POP, ce serait bien de passer au protocole IMAP, qui est plus évolué. Pour Gmail par exemple, les instructions se trouvent ici:

Activer le protocole IMAP
http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=77695

Configurez votre client IMAP
http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=75726​


----------



## sioux (15 Octobre 2012)

merci *otgl* pour la récup de mes messages, mais le problème reste entier.

Que ce passe-t-il avec ma barre latérale ? Et je ne vois pas d'autres accès à cette corbeille.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

j'ai à nouveau la corbeille; après avoir fait une restauration des autorités via utilitaire disque

merci à tous


----------

